# Bought an Air Fryer



## ZZZZZ

Ha, just an hour ago I bought this little sucker on clearance from Wally-Mart.

No idea if it's any good or how to use it.


----------



## ServiceCall

Best way to cook bacon. Now if only the made a way to keep them straight.


----------



## Two Knots

Well, we took a test drive with empanadas. Your suppose to do 4 - but we squeezed in 6.
...It was very tasty, ( better than it looks) 
I fried a 1/2 chopped onion, 1 lb of ground meat, garlic powder, white pepper, and one
pack of Sazon Goya. I put on two tablespoons meat and a big hunk of mozzarella in each
empanada... sprayed it with olive oil on each side, and cooked it for 450* for 7 minutes,
( I should have cooked it on 400* - it got a little crispy.)
then turned it over another 4 minutes...serve with Franks Hot sauce.


----------



## Two Knots

Z, what a coincidence...Any ideas what you’re going to try first? I think fried shrimp and
fried zucchini is next.


----------



## ZZZZZ

Two Knots said:


> Z, what a coincidence...Any ideas what you’re going to try first? I think fried shrimp and
> fried zucchini is next.


I don't eat a lot of fried foods, but I do have some breaded shrimp in the freezer. Will try it out tomorrow night.
.
.


----------



## Old Thomas

We use an air fryer. We go to Restaurant Depot and get a 9 lb. box of chicken wings. They are precooked and sauced. We heat them in the oven and then crisp them in the air fryer. They are as good as any from a restaurant (probably what many restaurants use). Fries, onion rings, no oil at all. Good stuff.


----------



## wooleybooger

We don't do much frying any more and I've looked at them but decided it's more money than I want to spend even for a less expensive unit. Chicken I bake often, on a baking sheet seasoned with whatever I wish. French fries I will fry, Lyonnaise potatoes ( you know fried sliced potato and onion) fried also but neither happens often.


----------



## Nik333

ZZZZZ said:


> Ha, just an hour ago I bought this little sucker on clearance from Wally-Mart.
> 
> No idea if it's any good or how to use it.


I think I recently read a review that the container is too small for most uses. Seems like many of us were interested.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, they have lots of 5.6 quart air fryers, I knew that I wanted a bigger unit. This one is 10.5 
quarts. I also wanted one that looked like a little see through oven. I plan to use it in
replace of frying...I think I’ll continue to use my wolfgang Puck steam oven for roasts and chicken cause everything comes out fast wonderful in the Puck.


----------



## ZZZZZ

Nik333 said:


> I think I recently read a review that the container is too small for most uses. Seems like many of us were interested.


The basket is plenty big to cook enough food for one or two. That's all I wanted. But yeah, it's way too small for a big family.


----------



## ZZZZZ

ZZZZZ said:


> I don't eat a lot of fried foods, but I do have some breaded shrimp in the freezer. Will try it out tomorrow night.
> .
> .


I just gave it a test run. Cooked up a batch of Alexia sweet potato fries.

Or should I say two batches. First batch, trying to follow the instructions, said to cook for 12-15 minutes @400. That was way too hot and too long. Burnt to a crisp. 

Second batch 10 minutes @350. Perfect!

I like this little toy.
.
.


----------



## Two Knots

LOL...your new toy! my guy is in french fry heaven. He wants them for breakfast!  
We just read after cutting them soak in water 10 minutes first, dry them and then cook 
em up.


----------



## ZZZZZ

Two Knots said:


> LOL...your new toy! my guy is in french fry heaven. He wants them for breakfast!
> We just read after cutting them soak in water 10 minutes first, dry them and then cook
> em up.


What I cooked up was pre-cut frozen fries, but the instruction booklet that came with my fryer says soak raw potatoes for 30 minutes.
.
.


----------



## ZZZZZ

ZZZZZ said:


> What I cooked up was pre-cut frozen fries, but the instruction booklet that came with my fryer says soak raw potatoes for 30 minutes.
> 
> I'll try some shredded home fries for breakfast tomorrow.
> .
> .


----------



## Two Knots

Our book says soak for ten minutes...I’ll let you know, he has them soaking now.


----------



## Two Knots

He made some and left the skin on...


----------



## wooleybooger

Looks good to me.


----------



## Nik333

Well, maybe I won't buy one, then. Potatoes are High-Glycemic foods ( they raise your blood sugar). That's all I need is more encouragement to eat them! Not Diabetic, yet. Maybe sweet potato. . . some fast food place has them and I was astonished how good they are.


----------



## ZZZZZ

Nik333 said:


> Well, maybe I won't buy one, then. Potatoes are High-Glycemic foods ( they raise your blood sugar). That's all I need is more encouragement to eat them! Not Diabetic, yet. Maybe sweet potato. . . some fast food place has them and I was astonished how good they are.


It's ironic that "sweet potatoes" raise blood sugar less than non-sweet potatoes.
.
.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Well, maybe I won't buy one, then. Potatoes are High-Glycemic foods ( they raise your blood sugar). That's all I need is more encouragement to eat them! Not Diabetic, yet. Maybe sweet potato. . . some fast food place has them and I was astonished how good they are.


Check Walmart in the french fries section for fried sweet potatoes, they are very good. I quit grocery shopping at WM I found there are less expensive and just as good or better places. I haven't seen frozen fried sweet potatoes in those places though.


----------



## J. V.

Okay I'm late to this party, but I finally broke down and got an air fryer. Actually a counter top oven that does several functions. I refused to buy the air fryer stand alone, but when I saw this in Costco I got one.



https://www.costco.com/cuisinart-digital-airfryer-toaster-oven.product.100600123.html



I have used it once already and I am very impressed. I am hoping it takes the place of my Fry Daddy that I used almost daily. I have used the air fryer, and the roast function and it worked very good. Very flexible oven and actually holds food unlike some of the air fryers on the market. The round ones have so little room.
Now to stop spending money. I have car insurance coming up in November.


----------



## Two Knots

I made thick breaded pork chops last night, cooked for 10 minutes, then put on marinara 
sauce and mozzarella and cooked it for 3 more minutes...I was delicious...and no messy
stove clean up. I also made last week breaded boneless chicken cutlets, that also just
as good as frying them up...You do need the oil sprayer in order to spray the meat before
cooking it. Fried shrimp was good as well...So, far this is so fun.


----------



## Two Knots

J.V. get this...it’s teriffic. I filled it with olive oil. You can easily spray a mist of olive oil on your
breaded chops, shrimp or chicken. works get for the air fryer.


https://www.amazon.com/Dispenser-Food-Grade-Transparent-Roasting-Grilling/dp/B07BPZR139/ref=sr_1_8?crid=3B5HLCRLIUKD5&dchild=1&keywords=oil+sprayers+%26+dispensers&qid=1602523586&sprefix=oil+sprayers%2Caps%2C150&sr=8-8


----------



## Startingover

Hmmm, Air Fryers are so popular I should investigate getting one. I eat a lot of potatoes. They have fiber and potassium. I’m always looking for ideas to give my kids for Christmas, for me.


----------



## J. V.

I just tried frozen chicken nuggets in the air fryer for lunch. I also used it last night for fries.
I learned a very valuable lesson with both.
When using a preset, be informed as to what the preset does. Mine defrosts certain items first and why the timer said 10 minutes. When I saw 10 minutes I knew that was to long for this thing. I did not know how the presets worked.
Its easy to just set it to airfry which is what I will most likely do in the future and I will adjust the temp and the time accordingly. Lower temp and less time.
This oven is just to damn hot! Its 1800 watts.
Knots how many watt is your oven?

I'm not complaining as I thought it would not be hot enough. I got more than I expected.
Had I left those nuggets at lunch on for even 7 minutes without turning them, they would have been burned.
So its nice to have that light as well. To see the progress.


----------



## Two Knots

Mine is 1500 watts... you’ll have to cook on a lower temp...The beauty of these oven type
air fryers (besides easy to clean) is the see through oven door...you can watch it cook so that you don’t burn
the food...I bought it to cut down on frying food. So far, I made pork chop parmigiana,
fried chicken cutlets, fried shrimp, fried zucchini, and of course my guys new go to snack -
french fries! Everything cooks fast...For instance - thick cut breaded pork chops -10 minutes,
then covered in sauce and mozzarella for another 3 minutes. It was moist and delicious.

















My Wolfgang Puck ‘Steam oven’ is wonderful. It cooks everything in less than half the time.
It has a deep roasting pan with a grill inside - so that you can make plenty of gravy and roast
the meat on the grill. Everything come out moist and crispy...Last night I did 4 lb whole
chicken in 35 minutes with gravy...
Also, in the air fryer I’ve been cooking everything Between 400 and
450*


----------



## HotRodx10

If (maybe I should say when) the Puck pressure oven just quits on you, take the cover off, follow the power cord to the circuit board and solder the wire back onto the board. I had 3 of them I've fixed by doing that now. Later, on 2 of them, the timer knob to quit stopping at zero, and continues around to the "Stay On" position, so it comes back on and stays on until you unplug it.


----------



## Two Knots

Thanks for the tip HotRod...I will be real bummed if my Wolfie broke. This is an awesome
machine...heats up in minutes and cooks stuff fast and scrumptious! 
Meatloaf and gravy in 25 minutes!


----------



## HotRodx10

Two Knots said:


> Thanks for the tip HotRod...I will be real bummed if my Wolfie broke. This is an awesome
> machine...heats up in minutes and cooks stuff fast and scrumptious!
> Meatloaf and gravy in 25 minutes!


Well hopefully, it was just the batch we got ours from. My FIL ordered 3 at the same time, for himself and his 2 kids - the other kid didn't want his, so we got it.


----------



## J. V.

The air fryer did its job. It has a light inside like yours and even has a "proof" setting for dough. It has more functions than I thought.
But. There is always a but. My frozen chicken nuggets were better in the fry daddy. But I had no splatter on the stove when I was done. I have not filled my oil sprayer yet. Might make the difference. Don't know. But my years of experience tell me the deep fryer is going to produce better results.
But I am going to give it time. 
Like Emeril always said. "Grease is not a bad thing if you do it right"


----------



## Two Knots

You definitely need the oil spritzer for flavor and to crisp up the breadcrumbs.
Everything that I tried - the breaded pork chops and chicken cutlets was very good, but, I agree nothing can take the place of deep fried breaded shrimp!


----------



## Druidia

Mine is small - 3.4 qt. I’ve had it for over 3 yrs now. 

If food fits in an air fryer, I prefer it over using an oven. I use my air fryer for frozen fish (sprayed with oil bc I like my fish skin browned), raw chicken (different coatings and sauces), bacon, several different frozen snacks (pretzels, sweet potato, etc. ), eggplant roasting before charting with torch, asparagus, cauliflower, etc. 

I especially like it for reheating and “crisping” take out and leftover food. I like spicy crispy smelt from my neighborhood Chinese resta. They use a styrofoam container that collects condensed steam - soggy smelt. So the smelt goes in the air fryer for a few minutes. Food tastes and feels a lot better piping hot.


----------



## wooleybooger

I've considered getting one periodically for a good while but would need a large air fryer. Checked prices and can't justify $200 or more. Also looked at recipes for fried chicken and schnitzel. Every one of them had pictures of burned product. I'm going to get out my CI dutch oven, propane tank and jet burner and make me some fried chicken, outside.


----------



## J. V.

wooleybooger said:


> I've considered getting one periodically for a good while but would need a large air fryer. Checked prices and can't justify $200 or more. Also looked at recipes for fried chicken and schnitzel. Every one of them had pictures of burned product. I'm going to get out my CI dutch oven, propane tank and jet burner and make me some fried chicken, outside.


Do you have a Costco membership? The one I bought was $30 off. Was still $159, but we remodeled the kitchen so I made that my excuse.
It has several more uses so it was easy to replace our countertop oven.


----------



## wooleybooger

J. V. said:


> Do you have a Costco membership?


LOL 
We don't even spend enough at Sam's to justify the $45 membership there. We just pay the 10% upcharge. For the amount we spend there we still come out ahead.


----------

